# [fast gelöst] Gentoo pingt DOCH zurück !

## gmc616

Hallo,

von vorn herein: ich habe von Netzwerken immer weniger Ahnung um so mehr ich lese. Ich kriegs auf die Reihe ein(!) Win-Netzwerk zum laufen zu bringen aber zu mehr reicht es nicht. Mein Hauptinteresse liegt in der Programmierung und nicht bei Netzwerken.

Zum Problem.

Mein Gentoo läuft mit drei Netzwerkkarten

eth0 -> LAN (192.168.0.1/24), eth1 -> DSL (dhcp), eth2 -> WLAN-AP (192.68.10.1/24)

Ich habe mir eine WLAN-AP besorgt (Netgear FWG114P) der per Kabel am Gentoo hängt und wollte erreichen, dass meine WLAN-Rechner über den AP zum Gentoo-Router/Server ins Internet kommen.

Der AP hat zwei IP-Adressen (WAN-Port: 192.168.10.99 und  LAN-Port: 192.168.10.100), warum auch immer!?

Wenn ich nun vom AP einen PING an den Gentoo-Server (192.168.10.1) sende, kann ich am Server mittels TCPDUMP den ankommenden PING von 192.168.10.99 sehen. 

TCPDUMP:

```
00:50:53.747644 arp who-has 192.168.10.99 tell 192.168.10.1

00:50:53.748434 arp reply 192.168.10.99 is-at 00:0f:b5:cc:69:a7

```

Allerdings scheint der Server nicht zurück zu pingen. Der AP schreibt request time out, no response. Auch ein PING vom Server zum AP (192.168.10.99) scheint nicht anzukommen.

```
00:52:52.003043 IP 192.168.10.1 > 192.168.10.99: icmp 64: echo request seq 1

00:52:52.994824 IP 192.168.10.1 > 192.168.10.99: icmp 64: echo request seq 2

...

```

Ein Ping vom WLAN-Client zum AP funzt ohne Probleme.

Ich weiß nicht was da schief läuft. Ich weiß auch nicht wo ich noch suchen soll.

Was mach ich nur falsch?

Bitte helft mir. Wie gesagt, ich bin nur ein dummer Progger, kein Netzwerk-Admin.

Hoffend auf Hilfe

gmcLast edited by gmc616 on Fri Mar 03, 2006 3:09 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## manuels

gibt es nicht unter /proc/net/ip4/ irgendeine datei echo_response, wo man 1 reinschreiben muss...   :Confused: 

bin gerade an der uni an nem win-pc. kann daher nicht nachgucken...

----------

## tuxian

/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all sollte jedenfalls "0" enthalten!

Eine Datei mit echo_response oder ähnlich hab ich nicht gefunden!

----------

## manuels

genau das meine ich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zapata

 *gmc616 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Gentoo läuft mit drei Netzwerkkarten
> 
> eth0 -> LAN (192.168.0.1/24), eth1 -> DSL (dhcp), eth2 -> WLAN-AP (192.68.10.1/24)
> ...

 

Wieso nimmst du denn auch 2 verschiedene subnetze?

also wenn du 192.168.0.0 und 192.168.10.0 benutzt musst du an deinen Gateways routen und an deinen Clients das Gateway angeben.

```
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

 muss auf 1 stehen.

schau dir mal deine routen an.

PS: Falls dir das probleme damit hast, wuerde ich erstmal nur alles in einem subnetz lassen.

----------

## Anarcho

Was genau hängt denn nun an eth1?

Wenn du sagst das dort dhcp verwendet wird gehe ich davon aus das dort ein Router steht.

Wenn das richtig ist müsste der Router wissen wohin er traffic zum 192.168.10.x Netzwerk routen soll.

Also entweder der router kann routingtabellen manuell anlegen oder du musst auf dem Gentoo-server noch masquerading verwenden.

----------

## gmc616

So langsam kriege ich das gefühl das der Netgear-Router (http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Router/Firewall/FWG114P/index.html) nix taugt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kann es sein, dass die Default-Route in einem Router nur zu einem LAN bzw. WAN-Port verweist  :Question: 

Ich kann in meinem Router keine Default-Route festlegen bzw. ändern.

Die Default-Route scheint immer auf den Rechner zu zeigen, der am WAM-Port hängt.

Komischerweise "redet" das Router-Setup von "type of internet connection".

Aber in meinem Fall hängt der WAN-Port nicht im Internet sondern an einem Rechner. Soll das das Problem sein  :Question: 

Also dachte ich mir: Hängst du den Server an einen der anderen Ports am Router" und siehe da, das Pingen quer durch mein Netz funktioniert. Und nach dem ich ein Route nach web.de im Router gelegt hatte, konnte ich sogar web.de anpingen.

Nun kann ich doch nicht für jeder IP-Adresse im Web ein Route in meinem Router legen, denn die Default-Route zeigt "ins leere" und läßt sich nicht ändern. Oder sie "zieht" nicht. So genau habich das noch nicht nachvollziehen können.

Fazit des heutigen Tages: Gentoo pingt doch zurück  :Exclamation:   aber nur wenn es am LAN- und nicht am WAN-Port des Netgears hängt.

Und nu   :Question: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *gmc616 wrote:*   

> So langsam kriege ich das gefühl das der Netgear-Router (http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Router/Firewall/FWG114P/index.html) nix taugt.   

 

Och sei froh das du einen von den 'blauen' hast. Die anderen neuen Netgears (diese silbernen Fischbüchsen) taugen eher noch weniger.

Alles oberhalb 'popeliges LAN mit ADSL am WAN-Port ohne sonstige Besonderheiten' führt da zu irgendwelchen sehr seltsamen Effekten (die sich bei unterschiedlichen Firmwareständen nur durch die Art des 'hääääh?'-Effektes unterscheiden)...

Normalerweiße sollte es aber funktionieren wenn du

- WAN Netgear an PC anklemmst

- WAN Netgear + das PC-Interface im gleichen IP-Netz hängen (also z.B. 192.168.10.2/24 und 192.168.10.1/24)

- das default GW des Netgear auf 192.168.0.1 (den PC) zeigt

- auf dem PC das IP-Forwarding aktiviert ist

- auf dem Netgear LAN-seitig ein weiteres Netz (z.B. 192.168.11.0/24) liegt (der Netgear bekommt LAN-seitig die 192.168.11.1) und dort DHCP aktiviert ist

- auf dem PC eine Route zu 192.168.11.1 über 192.168.10.2 gesetzt ist

Soll heißen du betreibst den AP nicht als AP sondern als Router mit NAT.

Das hat zwar den Nachteil das du vom PC aus erstmal keinen der Wireless angeschlossenen PC ansprechen kannst aber das kann ggf. via Portforwarding auf dem Netgear nachgezogen werden.

In umgekehrter Richtung gehts natürlich - sofern du daran denkst ggf. die Accessregeln auf dem PC so anzupassen das damit alle Zugriffe aus dem WLan als Zugriffe von 192.168.10.2 erscheinen)

Zumindest ist das aber am ehesten ein Szenario mit dem die Netgears sich anfreunden können.

----------

## gmc616

Erst mal Danke an alle für eure Tipps.

Die Aufgabe ist gelöst!

Auch wenn das Problem nicht auf Gentoo's Seite lag, möchte ich trotzdem erzählen wie ich's hinbekommen hab.

An dieser Stelle noch mal einen großen Dank an meinen Spatz Snagna!

Also: Mein Netgear-Router scheint auf dem WAN-Port nur PPPoE zu können. Das scheint fest zustehen und das Hauptproblem gewesen zu sein.

Ich habe nun den Netgear über einen LAN-Port an eth0 des Servers gehängt. 

Von der Idee mit den zwei getrennten Netzwerken bin ich abgekommen und hab WLAN und LAN ins gleiche Subnet gehängt (192.168.0.0/24).

Der Witz an der Sache: Ich hab den WAN-Port mit 192.168.0.99 und GW 192.168.0.1 (=eth0 am Server)  festgelegt.

Die LAN-IP des Netgear auf 192.168.0.2 eingestellt und DHCP deaktiviert, da Gentoo das übernimmt. 

Das wars! 

Wichtig ist das der WAN-Port fix konfiguriert wird um den Gateway einstellen zu können. Auch wenn der Gateway nicht am WAN-Port hängt und die IP 192.168.0.99 nie benutzt wird, es funzt trotzdem.

Achja: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward hab ich auf "1" gestetzt, aber ob das nötig war ??

Dem Gentoo-DHCP hab ich dann noch feste IP's meiner Client-netzwerkkarten beigebracht. Das macht sich ganz gut bei Softwareentwicklungen, wenn die IP-Adressen feststehen.

Bleibt noch eine Frage übrig: Wie kann ich dem Gentoo beibringen das der host "blubblub" unter zwei IP-Adressen erreichbar ist? (oder sollte ich dafür nen neuen Thread anfangen?)

Grüße

gmc

----------

## Anarcho

Ich glaube das geht nicht über DHCP.

Dazu musst du am Client ein 2. Interface aufmachen (eth0:1 oder so änhlich).

Das kannst du dann wieder per dhcp versorgen.

----------

